# Massey Ferguson MF650 / Fermec 650



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

Does anyone have any experience with a Massey Ferguson MF650 or Fermec 650? Just curious on opinions. Are the cab units ok?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

sqdqo;1470655 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with a Massey Ferguson MF650 or Fermec 650? Just curious on opinions. Are the cab units ok?


We have 2, a Fermec 660 and 660B a 1999 and 1998. They work very well and are built solid. The cabs are not great and the confort is so so, but they put out loads of work.


----------

